# Reduce (compress) file size of JPEGs IN LIGHTROOM 2.5



## EWSbjork (Oct 23, 2009)

This is my first post to any forum so my apologies if it seems i don't know what i'm doing...because i don't.  :-[

I have lightroom 2 and am attempting to reduce the file size of my jpegs without losing image quality. A few of my images are larger than 5mb and i need to reduce their size below 5mb in-order to upload the images to my printers website. It seems like it is such an easy thing to do but i have not been able to figure it out. I've searched the lightroom forums and the lightroom help menus, and i have gone as far as calling the support desk (which was not helpful on many levels). Although it may be explained in the forums i have not been able to follow along to determine which process or technique is best for my issue. I use a Mac...and need to reduce the file size of the jpeg images once i've made my lightroom adjustments. Thank you so much in advance for your help...it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums Björk!

If you wish to keep Quality slider at 1'', then your only option is in the "Image Sizing" section. Put a checkmark to "Resize to Fit" for "Width & Height". Under that, choose the units as inches and set W and H both to longest side of the print (W:6 H:6 for 4" x 6" prints for example).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi bjork, welcome to the forum!

Tell us a little more too... why 5mb specifically? And how big are the photos going to be printed?


----------



## EWSbjork (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Victoria.
The maximum size my printing company accepts is 5mb. I'm unable to upload my jpegs to their site if it 's more than that. 8x1's would be the largest photos to be printed.
thanks for your help.


----------



## EWSbjork (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Denis.
I hate to admit this but i'm somewhat new to LR 2 as well. Where might i find the "Image Sizing" section? Would that be under the "develop" tab? I've checked each tab and perused the preferences as well and am not able to identify the options you've mentioned. Your solution makes sense i'm just unable to locate it. my apologies for the remedial questions.

[quote author=Denis Pagé link=topic=8173.msg556'3#msg556'3 date=12563254'7]
Welcome to Lightroom Forums Björk!

If you wish to keep Quality slider at 1'', then your only option is in the "Image Sizing" section. Put a checkmark to "Resize to Fit" for "Width & Height". Under that, choose the units as inches and set W and H both to longest side of the print (W:6 H:6 for 4" x 6" prints for example).
[/quote]


----------



## dj_paige (Oct 23, 2009)

[quote author=EWSbjork link=topic=8173.msg55598#msg55598 date=1256323876]
I have lightroom 2 and am attempting to reduce the file size of my jpegs without losing image quality. [/quote]

Technically, you cannot reduce file size and maintain the quality level. You can't have both.

You could crop some pixels from the edges of your photo (keeping the quality of the remaining pixels unchanged) which reduces the size of your photo.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2009)

If you're only printing up to 8x1', I'd only send them up to 8x1', and save yourself the upload bandwidth.

In the export dialog, set width, height and quality as Denis suggested, and set ppi to 3'', as a fairly good standard, and send them those. Once you've uploaded, you can delete those exported files, as you can always re-export again in the future if you need to.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 24, 2009)

WHCC is a print house that has published guidelines on JPG compression. They say that you should set your compression (Quality) to 85 in Lightroom. They happen to be just up the road from me and when I discussed it with them they told me that that was equivalent to a PS Quality setting of 1' on save. Their position is that you cannot tell the difference in print between a 1'' and an 85 setting.

Print a 4x6 at 85 and 1'' settings and see if you can see a difference.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 26, 2009)

[quote author=EWSbjork link=topic=8173.msg55612#msg55612 date=1256328712]
Thanks Denis.
I hate to admit this but i'm somewhat new to LR 2 as well. Where might i find the "Image Sizing" section? Would that be under the "develop" tab? I've checked each tab and perused the preferences as well and am not able to identify the options you've mentioned. Your solution makes sense i'm just unable to locate it.[/quote]

From what you say, it seem to me that you want to reduce the size of the original images you imported in Lightroom! NEVER do that. The Lightroom way is to "Export" images whenever you need something different than the original to be used outside of Lightroom. The dialog box containing the "Image Sizing" options will appear when you click the "Export" button at bottom left of the Library module just beside the "Import" button. And do not export over you originals!

And as you say you are new to Lightroom, I strongly recommend you to read *The Starter Kit* .


----------

